# coding surgeries for orthopedic..bundling and unbundling



## msdwilborn@gmail.com (Sep 2, 2012)

I need help on the following codes because united health care is stating some of these codes are bundled with another code. i need to know if there is a modifier i can use to unbundle them and get them paid: 
Here are the codes that are supported and not supported by united healthcare for each claim im working on:

1) 29806-supported, 29819,29807,29823-not supported they are included with 29806

2) 29827,29826-supported, 29822-not supported included with 29827

3) 29881,29876-supported, 29874-not supported included with 29881 and 29876

4) 29880-supported, 29876-not supported included with 29880

5) 29806-supported,29823-not supported included with 29806

6) 23410-supported, 29819-not supported included with 23410

7) 27328-supported, 29880-not supported included with 27328

8) 29880-supported, 29875,29877-not supported included with 29880

9) 27130-supported, 20902-not supported included with 27130

10) 27095-supported, 20610-not supported included with 27095

11) 29806-supported, 29823-not supported included with 29806

12) 29806-supported, 29819,29823, 29807-not supported included with 29806

13) 29880-supported, 29876-not supported included with 29880

14) 29881,29876-supported, 29874-not supported included with 29881 and 29876

15) 29881-supported, 29876-not supported included with 29881

16) 29876-supported, 29877-not supported included with 29876


----------

